# Conquer the Coast? Ride Around the Bay?...



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

Anyone familiar with "Conquer the Coast" in Corpus Christi on 29 September? What about "Bike Around the Bay" in Galveston County, 20-21 October. I grew up in Houston and spent LOTS of time on the coast, so I'm intrigued by these rides. I still ride in the Katy/Fulshear/Hempstead area when I visit my parents, and it's a whole different experience compared to North Texas! I rode 40 miles on Galveston Island a couple weeks ago, and it was one of the best rides of my cycling career. I was time-constrained or I would gladly have turned it into a century.

Anyway, does anybody know anything about these rides? I'm considering both.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

I have ridden Conquer the Coast (CTC) the last 2 years. My wife has done it all 3 years. It is a nice ride. The wind can be a pain. There is a 18 mile time trial on the "backside" of the course. It is 18 miles into the prevailing wind (ie it will be a headwind, unless there happens to be a cold front coming in from the north). The headwind will be painful. Two bridges are crossed, one at the beginning and one after the time trial. Very well supported ride. 
Riding by the coast has its unique aspects as well. There is a ferry crossing at around 30 miles or so. You can catch up if you have been dropped! Last year as we approached the ferry crossing a very large crab was crossing the road. He rose up and postured at us as we rode by. Funniest thing I think I have ever seen while riding. 
Anyway CTC is a good ride. I recommend it. There is also supposed to be a crit race the day before if that interests you. The field is big enough to find someone to ride with, but small enough that you could ride by yourself if you wanted to.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

I plan on doing the CTC... I'm doing it with my friend who just did her first 50 at HH, and she has relatives in Corpus.. I'll be riding with her on my fixed gear on the 65, we'll just be riding to enjoy the ride, no time goals or anything like that. 

So what about the wind on the regular 65 route... I figured it would be a factor on the coast... a head wind in the beginning, end, or all the way, how strong?

Looking forward to seeing the coast!


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

Last years map is at https://www.conquerthecoast.org/images/06map.gif and this year should be about the same. The stretch along Mustang Island will likely feature a 15 to 20 mph wind from the riders left front side. Once you turn on Padre Island you will have a rest area and then a tail wind the rest of the way in. The first year had a cool/cold front with a tail wind on Mustang Island and a head wind in, but the chances of that are low, probably less than 5%. If you look at the map, the prevelant wind will be out the south (bottom of the map). When I road it 2 years ago a couple of guys drafted on me on Mustang Island and cursed the wind the whole way. The same way I'd be frustrated with the hills in Austin I assume.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

vanjr said:


> Last years map is at https://www.conquerthecoast.org/images/06map.gif and this year should be about the same. The stretch along Mustang Island will likely feature a 15 to 20 mph wind from the riders left front side. Once you turn on Padre Island you will have a rest area and then a tail wind the rest of the way in. The first year had a cool/cold front with a tail wind on Mustang Island and a head wind in, but the chances of that are low, probably less than 5%. If you look at the map, the prevelant wind will be out the south (bottom of the map). When I road it 2 years ago a couple of guys drafted on me on Mustang Island and cursed the wind the whole way. The same way I'd be frustrated with the hills in Austin I assume.



Thanks!!! Well I hope the there is not a cold front... I'd rather there be a tail wind at the end. Looking at the map, looks like a neat course going around the bay.


----------



## ti_litespeed (Oct 21, 2004)

*it was a fun ride*

I did the 65-mile Conquer the Coast ride two years ago and I'm signed up for it this year. There was a steady wind which caused some minor complaints from the flat-earth riders from Houston I met up with, and I helped pull them a good deal of the way at around 14 to 15 mph. I've had some experience riding on central Texas hills so the wind was not much of a burden. 
I'm not interested in the time trial- the long ride was fine enough. 
This year I won't spend as much time at the rest stops. Our informal group just barely made it through a military base which closes to cyclists sometime in the afternoon, and the post-ride party at the end closed up just 15 minutes after I finished. At least I got one beer and a cold slice of pizza. 
But it was still a nice ride overall!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

vanjr said:


> Anyway CTC is a good ride. I recommend it. There is also supposed to be a crit race the day before if that interests you. The field is big enough to find someone to ride with, but small enough that you could ride by yourself if you wanted to.


How many riders would you estimate? Enough that hotels tend to fill up or require a lodger to reserve two nights? It sounds like a nice ride, but coming from Fort Worth I have to balance the hassle of the trip down, finding a hotel, etc., with the priviledge of riding into a 20-mph headwind.  

BTW, I just discovered today that Bike Around the Bay, in Galveston County 20-21 October, is in its inaugural year -- so nobody has any experience. Sounds like a primo ride to me, but then I really dig coastal stuff. Here's a URL: http://www.bikearoundthebay.org/


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm gonna do the epic 180 mile Bike around the Bay. I've got my hotel room booked at Moody Gardens to force myself to get ready for it. The second day will feature 3 stellar bridges.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

Galveston Causeway, Kemah, and which other bridge? In the Tour of Flanders, Kemah might be a 3-star climb.

Which hotel have you booked? Is it actually at Moody, or just nearby? I'm trying to decide if, and where.


----------



## ti_litespeed (Oct 21, 2004)

*WARNING time limit on the 65 mile route*

For those who, like me, are doing the 65-mile route on Saturday's Conquer the Coast ride-- there is a 2 PM cut-off to enter the Corpus Christi Naval Air Station at about the 52-mile mark. 
When I did the ride two years ago, the cut-off was not listed on the website nor was it announced at the ride start so it was a bit of a shock when I was told this at the entrance when I made it with five minutes to spare. 
So be warned! 
It's still a good ride though.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

I'm not going to this after all... thought I was going to be able to leave on Thursday, but now I'm working so... too long of a drive from Dallas to not stay longer. 

Have fun... love to read some ride reports next week!


----------



## desperado619 (Jul 9, 2006)

So, how many of you showed up for Conquer the Coast aka. Tour de Soggy Shorts? I was disappointed, I really wanted to go the full 65. Ah well, the rainy 25 was pretty fun. Except for eating the road grime of the guy in front of me kicking up a rooster tail when riding in a paceline.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

I didn't go. Now I'm glad I didn't. Still considering Bike Around the Bay in Galveston County later this month.


----------

